# Youth Hunt



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Thank you. Thank all of you selfish people who post on this QDM section. I am officially "off the fence" and am not in favor of QDM. This is the only section that I have read such negative BS on rationale for the youth hunt. It all has one familiar, stinky theme... "I want the bigger bucks for myself." Look at other sections and you can see for yourselves that there is a stinking correlation between QDM advocates and negative posts towards the youth hunt. You should all be ashamed of yourselves! If not, I am ashamed of enough for all of us. Ashamed enough to say that I will NEVER listen to anything you say about QDM. If you want to thin out the herd, just open up unlimited over the counter doe permits everywhere in Michigan. Where I hunt in what was 452 last year, there are barely a handful of doe left for breeding stock. I would not allow my son to harvest a doe this past youth season because I am fearful of complete obliteration of the herd in my area. You don't care about the deer herd! All you care about is more and larger racks. After reading through this post, that fact is disgustingly clear. <----<<<


----------



## bwiltse (Jan 18, 2000)

Joe, I'm proud to be a lifetime QDMA member and of the many things that the organization has done to benefit the whitetail deer. Also, I don't know where the big buck tag comes from. For those who may be interested, Quality Deer Management falls somewhere between Traditional Deer Management and Trophy Deer Management. If you're joining QDM in order to harvest record book bucks, then you're going to be greatly disappointed.

I'm posting separately a good article on PA wildlife biologist Dr. Gary Alt and deer management.


----------



## jamie7117 (Aug 15, 2001)

i think the youth hunts are a great opportunity to introduce the youth of today into the outdoors. it gives them the opportunity to see undisturbed deer and increases their chance for success. i do have have a huge problem with people stooping so low as to use their kids tag, but i feel these are probably the same jerks baiting with tons of corn in the TB zone and shooting deer with the aid of a spotlight. we shouldn't let one or two apples spoil the bunch.
if a kid legitimately shoots a nice buck or a doe good for him/her, it is a memory that will last a lifetime and will solidify our ranks as hunters/outdoorsman. it will do little to affect the already out of control deer herd. these are not our deer, they are owned and managed by the state in a way they see fit. if you don't like it don't let "your" kids participate in the youth hunt and don't let them hunt on "your" property. don't ruin it for young hunters. 
qdm is a practice that has to be carefully instituted (especially in this state!) it is sound science and has been proven beneficial in many states. we don't need emotional reactions of a few and squabbling opinions over a youth hunt to jeopardize qdm's future in michigan. the youth hunt has virtually no effect on deer populations especially in areas that really could use a reduction in deer populations. 
qdm is now only enforced by ourselves. give these young hunters the opportunity to form opinions of their own about qdm, if they are not allowed this, we may not have to worry about qdm or hunting in general, these privileges will be 
gone.
not many people like change, some are firmly against qdm, some are against youth hunts. the youth hunt like many new programs is not perfect it has some kinks that need to be ironed out and needs to gain acceptance but it's positives outweigh the negatives 100 to 1. which side would you like these kids on, in the future they will be calling the shots, not some bitter, miserable *ss complaining about kids shooting "his" deer.


----------



## bwiltse (Jan 18, 2000)

Nice post Jamie, it's right on target!


----------

